# Water temps are almost there!



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

According to this site (http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Pensacolabeach/seatemp) the water temp was 63. The fever has hit me. I'm ready for the fight for the brown clowns!


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Just need a few more of those sunny and 75 days...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> According to this site (http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Pensacolabeach/seatemp) the water temp was 63. The fever has hit me. I'm ready for the fight for the brown clowns!


 Hate to bust your bubble, but not even close. It will be mid to late April before we start seeing some action. Damn cold winter screwed up everything.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> Hate to bust your bubble, but not even close. It will be mid to late April before we start seeing some action. Damn cold winter screwed up everything.


Ehhh. A guy can dream though:thumbup:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> Hate to bust your bubble, but not even close. It will be mid to late April before we start seeing some action. Damn cold winter screwed up everything.


It will be sooner than that...Trust Me ......


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm walking a thin line by saying the first one will be caught on March 19,20, or 21. I am going to try to go a looking those days at Pcola.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Will be great if they show by end of March


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

It would be. I got the Cobia fever and I need to kill at least one this year.


----------



## rhettbutler (Feb 19, 2014)

Water was 61 at bob sikes this morning and did see some bait on the surface, but caught nothing using mirrolure or doa


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

Take a look at this link on a regular basis:

http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/flm.html

When the third color change gets here (70 degrees), that will be game on.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Still got a while. No way a cobia will be caught either today or by end of week. 

Keep watching YouTube


----------



## pierboy01 (Jun 2, 2010)

Water temp hit 65 at the buoy 12 miles south of Orange Beach today.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm guessing the 27th for the first beach fish caught from pier or boat. It'll be two more weeks easy before any major run starts


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Chris V said:


> I'm guessing the 27th for the first beach fish caught from pier or boat. It'll be two more weeks easy before any major run starts


I wouldnt count on a good run until april


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

On the OIP blog site, there's an archive of the water temps by day and the catches. I went back to see, out of curiosity, when the first cobia were landed (not just seen or hooked). Here's what I found, going back to 2005:

2005 - March 28 64 degrees
2006 - April 3 70 degrees
2007 - March 26 72 degrees
2008 - April 3 68 degrees
2009 - March 13 62 degrees
2010 - March 28 62 degrees
2011 - March 22 70 degrees
2012 - March 22 70 degrees
2013 - April 3 68 degrees

It provides a valuable retrospective, in general terms. Regular sightings of them won't come around until about Mid-April, likely.


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

1 will be atleast seen tomorrow off one of the piers book it


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

eym_sirius said:


> On the OIP blog site, there's an archive of the water temps by day and the catches. I went back to see, out of curiosity, when the first cobia were landed (not just seen or hooked). Here's what I found, going back to 2005:
> 
> 2005 - March 28
> 2006 - April 3
> ...


What was the water temps?


----------



## gotcha (Jan 12, 2008)

Let the games begin there here PCB saw A few and lost one. you guys are sleeping.lol


----------



## jesusE65 (Jan 7, 2014)

from what i also read on northwest florida pier fishing a cobia was hooked and lost there starting to run:thumbup::yes:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Off of Destin we were reading 61-62 off the beach and never touched 64 today all the way to the Ozark.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Gamefish27 said:


> What was the water temps?


Edited to add water temps. The range is from 62 degrees to 72 degrees, with the mean being 67.3 degrees.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

eym_sirius said:


> 2005 - March 28 64 degrees
> 2006 - April 3 70 degrees
> 2007 - March 26 72 degrees
> 2008 - April 3 68 degrees
> ...


Most of the first cobia of the year caught off OIP in the last 9 years have been caught between now and April 3 and 4/3 is the latest that any first cobia have hit the deck there in the last 9 years. If the pattern holds, then the first one should hit the deck during the next 7 days!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking good to me. I'm waiting.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I might go out this weekend to look for the first one off of P'cola Pier


----------

